# 

## musickant

.   . 
2.06.2009
  .      ( )   ( )          ( )   .   .   . ..    . 
  ,          .

20.07.2009
  .       .   20.07.2009!

23.07.09
   ,           .
,   .

07.08.09
   ,  .   ,     ,(   )   2- (       ),   () .

:     ?

----------


## musickant

. 
  10.07.09  .  3 .(    )
 .   24.08     ( )
      .       (       ?)

      (  )     ...
  ?))
       (  )             ?

----------


## stas

*musickant*,   ,         ,       ?

----------


## musickant

!     .    )
   ...  !

----------


## stas

> )


???




> ,           .
> ,   .


   ,     ?

----------


## musickant

> .      ( )   ( )          ( )   .   .   . ..    .


  .

----------


## stas

?

----------


## musickant

2.06.2009
  .      ( )   ( )          ( )   . ( )  1.08.2009    ""    .   .   . ..    .
(     !)
   20.07.2009   .   20.07.2009!
          ,     
23.07.09
   ,           .
,     .    .
          !..    ,   ,    ,   2.06.09  .
 ...
07.08.09
   ,  .   ,     ,(   ,          )   2- (        ),   .

 !

----------


## stas

.        ,     .

----------


## musickant

,    .   .    .        ,        ....(- ,  ..)
 .       ?         ?
   ?(   )
   10.08.09 ()   10.08.09   ,  .    3 ...   ...    .    ,       ...

----------


## stas

,       .
 -  .  10.08    ,       ,        .

----------


## musickant

..      -  ,    ?
 ... ,     ,      ( 14 )   ,   ,            ?
     14      ? ?... ?

----------


## stas

.      .

----------


## musickant

...  ?        14 . +2  ...  16...     15 .   .      ,    ,      .  ,   !

----------


## musickant

.  .     .
   .   .  ... ?    .      ?    ?        . 
       ?    .
 .   .

----------


## musickant

..      !...   -?))

----------


## 72

, .       .            .     ,      .

----------


## musickant

!   ,  ...  ... !   ,      ...     !

----------


## 72

.      .    ,  , ,   .

----------


## musickant

.. .      ,   .    ,    .       ?


  ,    ,        .      ..       ?      ?

----------


## 72

.

----------


## musickant

.  )))     -,      .       ,    .  ,     ....       ...
 ...  ,   )))
 ...   ...
-.

----------


## 72

> ,     ....       ...
>  ...  ,   )))
>  ...   ...
> -.


,  ,    .     -    .

----------


## musickant

) 
 ,    !
     !

----------


## musickant

.       ,  ,   ,        , ,    ?

----------


## 72

,      .

----------

,       (  .). ,       "" ...

----------

[QUOTE=musickant;52320698]  ,      /QUOTE]       ,    ,    .

----------


## musickant

(   ) :Smilie: 
  ,  ,    ,** ,     ( )     ,       02.08.09(   )
*?*




> ,    ,    .


))      
    .      ...   )

----------


## musickant

/.
               ,  ,         ?
  ?

----------


## musickant

)  ( )    04.08.08     2 ,  ,   .        .

 : 
* .*
_          -    205  02.06.09,   7  77  ,   ,      (  )                ( 4  74  ).
 .74   ,        ,    ,    ,        ,    . 
    20.07.09.
 ,  .74,        ,              (    ,   ,        ),         . 
       39  23.07.2009   ,   ,             ,  ,                 24.07.08
     ,         .         ,   .2 .45    .352  ,         ._

 ?  ?     .?       ?       24    .

----------


## musickant

? 
     ?
, .
 !

----------


## stas

?

----------


## musickant

(  ),       ( ),   .

  .   ?...  ?
   ?

----------


## stas

,    .  ,      .

----------


## musickant

04.08.09,     07.09.09.
.                   ,   ?
 . 
  04.08.09,       08.08.09,      12.08.09.        ?   ,     .!?

----------


## musickant

))

----------


## musickant

))... .   -   .

----------


## glbuh7

*musickant*,           ,  .             .

----------


## musickant

.   ,       .   .    , .   .   ,      .   ,      , ...
    !
 ,  !

----------


## 72

> !
>  ,  !


 ...  ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

